# Anyone breed dapples here?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Has anyone bred their dappled buck to a traditional doe with dappled or spotted kids?

Got me thinking most of my herd is traditional , rest are traditional paints and solid reds, but they are all big thick does, 
I'm not expecting all dappled kids, but is there a chance for me to get them still? Some people tell me no I need dappled does or solids,

Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No you don't. I think it depends on their genetics. I have a traditional I would always get dapples from. I have another traditional I get solid reds with diluted spot always on the hip (kinda cool and odd) and I have another that gives me dapple heads. The one that gives me dapples is full of solids and paints on her genetics and is only traditional on her sires side, he's a traditional and dame is paint sire is traditional with nothing but traditional behind him. The dapple head is nothing but traditionals. The one with the reds is I have no clue since she is commercial. There's a chance for you to get color but nothing is guaranteed when it comes to playing with dapples. I've had dapples bred to dapples give me solids and I've had a breeding where I got dapples and the same breeding the following year give me solids. IMO The whole lack of knowing is what makes color fun


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I would love to see a photo of a dappled Boer! (hint, hint)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The odds for spotted kids are greater if both parents have spots, however you should certainly see some spotted kids if the sire is. It seems like some goats throw spots often while others rarely do. It can be pretty random.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my solid buck, in my avitar (that has dapples in his line) throws a lot of moonspotted heads and paints with whatever he is bred to


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It all depends on color in the genetics pool. The more the better the odds.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah I bought these traditional since there nice and hefty that's why I chose them, 

I couldn't resist I ended up buying 2 savanna does lol I probably won't get any colour from them,

I'm not expecting all dappled kids just a few to build my herd,


----------

